# Ravenna,OH......... *Buddy* OS



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11687591

This very nice 3-4 year old dog was an owner surrender. He's good on a leash, takes treats gently, house trained & seems to get along well with other dogs. He's a very active dog & would be a great addition to an active family. Shots will be given at adoption & please purchase a low cost neuter certificate. 



Portage County Dog Warden Shelter 
Ravenna, OH 
330-297-6924


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am 10 mins from here if someone wants me to pull and help transport.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Hate to say it but I think this one is a mix


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverHate to say it but I think this one is a mix


Maybe so, but high GS in him. I have seen more on here with way more mix in them & they got help. There are 2 at this pound. This boy & a bk female.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'd say this is not a mix. Maybe poorly bred but looks pb to me and worth saving.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All dogs are worth saving. PB or not. However, due to the overwhelming number of PB GSDs needing help the rescue forum is for PB GSDs only.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks PB to me also. Its just a very dark picture. Maybe someone can get a better picture of this guy.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump, still listed on PF


----------

